# Flounder Lights



## Flylowman (Nov 1, 2015)

I know it has been beat to death, but I'm going to ask ye'oll wiser, your opinion. I am working on a setup for floundering. I am going to build my own LED underwater lights, 100w about 8,000 lumen. I want to run two, or there. I can make these lights for about $30 each. My question is is there such thing as too much light? Warm white I understand is better for murky water? What about cool white? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I can't answer the other questions - but as for whether there can be too much light. Nope, unless it is melting the sand - then you would want to tone it down some. I don't think battery powered LEDs could generate too much light. HPS lights powered by generators produce a huge amount of light and that seems to work well.

As to your other questions - it seems that it may vary based on whether you gig in dirty water or clear water.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Warm white is the best option since they work better in stained water. Cool white would limit you to clear water only and we all know that's not always the case.


----------



## Flylowman (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info gentlemen. I new I came to the right place.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Show us your finished product!*

Whatever you decide, show us your finished product. I looked for a while and decided to go HPS route. A guy is selling a nice Honda Generator in the for sale section for $800. That is about $300 less than new. 

I haven't seen any LED lights that you could cobble together for $30. I would be interested to see what you are working with, i.e., power supply, heat sink, light itself... I have seen some nice setups out while floundering. The light bars seem effective for those using them, but raising up and down proved to be a negative with my Halogens (broke to many and their mounts).

Best of luck on your creation!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Flylowman (Nov 1, 2015)

I just ordered everything today. That being said, I am no electrical engineer. From what I have read in the specs, a 100w LED at 36v will produce about 9000 lumen, and draw 3 amps. I will post pics, a parts list, and a little how to when I'm done.


----------



## Flylowman (Nov 1, 2015)

I finally got around to building the lights. Each light is a 100w warm white led attached to a heat sink and encapsulated in epoxy. The green thing is just a dam for the epoxy. They are running at 36v and are crazy bright. I mean I thought airplanes were going to land in my back yard bright. I don't think I need three bright. I ended up with $108 in what you see with enough epoxy left over to make about 20 more. I guess I will find some use for it. I just have to make the rig for the boat now. I hope to get to that Friday. I will post some pic of them on the boat and in the water. I hope also I can go out Fri or Sat, if the wx is ok.


----------



## Flylowman (Nov 1, 2015)

I have not figured out how to post he pictures. I will work on that tomorrow.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Flylowman said:


> I just ordered everything today. That being said, I am no electrical engineer. From what I have read in the specs, a 100w LED at 36v will produce about 9000 lumen, and draw 3 amps. I will post pics, a parts list, and a little how to when I'm done.


The Starfires we use to use and are still used consume 1.5amps each @ 12V


----------

